# The Real Make A Wish Thread - Pipe Tobacco



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

In the grand tradition of The Real Make a wish, http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10858, I would like to start a similar thread.

For all of those who are not familiar with this, basically you post a wish and wait for someone to grant your wish. Grantee may wish to send a couple of bowls or a tin.

You can only wish for Pipe Tobacco and be as specific as possible. Balkan Sobranie is different than Balkan Sasieni. asking for a "Balkan blend" is not the same as "Balkan Sobranie".

I will keep the list organized with something similar to this example:

*Kayak Rat*
- GL Pease Embacadero

*EvanS*
- Apricot flavored Stonehaven

Please PM me if your wish has been granted so I can take you of the list.

As the great T'Kay once said ...



t'kay said:


> Again so there is no confusion:
> POST YOUR NEW WISHES ON THIS THREAD





Blaylock said:


> *Basic Rules*
> 
> -Post your wishes for tobaccos.
> -Post when you can grant a wish and send a pm.
> ...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

SO funny you posted this.Today.I was thinking of doing a MAW PIF in here but decided against it..Anyways I would like to try..
*English Lakeland baccys-Gawith ,Hoggarth &Co*
Ennerdale or Kendall Flake

I can take care of Zack


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Here I go:

Hal O' the Wynd


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Rock Star*
- Kendall Flake (Gawith, Hoggarth &Co)
- Ennerdale (Gawith, Hoggarth &Co)

*SUORangeGuy*
- Hal O' the Wynd (Rattray)


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

I think my wish would be Peterson Sunset Breeze.


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

I have only smoked aromatics, and I would love to break into something new. I'm a new pipe smoker, so I would love to try something new and unexpected!


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Trout Stream


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

solafid3 said:


> Trout Stream


Pipesandcigars, right?


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

*Bowl light Bowl bright,
The first Bowl I smoke tonight,
I wish I may, I wish I might,
Have the wish I wish tonight.

*My wish is to try G.L. Pease Westminster


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

was Evans and Zacks wishes just examples or real wishes?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Rock Star said:


> SO funny you posted this.Today.I was thinking of doing a MAW PIF in here but decided against it..Anyways I would like to try..
> *English Lakeland baccys-Gawith ,Hoggarth &Co*
> Ennerdale or Kendall Flake


I can share a couple of bowls of each, i'll take care of YA, Just PM an addy.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Here I go:
> 
> Hal O' the Wynd


got it, send me yens addy !


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> was Evans and Zacks wishes just examples or real wishes?


Examples. Although I would like for someone to send Evan some apricot flavored Stonehaven.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Root said:


> I can share a couple of bowls of each, i'll take care of YA, Just PM an addy.


Thank you bro..PM sent


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Solafid3*
- Trout stream (PipesandCigars)

*Cheeto*
- G.L. Pease Westminster


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> SO funny you posted this.....


Ditto! I had a MAW/PIF rough draft started this morning and was distracted.....WOW!

Glad somebody else got it going.:tu


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

smokinmojo said:


> Ditto! I had a MAW/PIF rough draft started this morning and was distracted.....WOW!
> 
> Glad somebody else got it going.:tu


Pure genius the guy who got this all this started on c.s wayy back.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> Examples. Although I would like for someone to send Evan some apricot flavored Stonehaven.


*BLASPHEEEEMER!!!!:tg* No good will ever come from speaking of Stonehaven in these tones!!p

Great idea bonggoy:tu


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

solafid3 said:


> Trout Stream


If you pm your address I can cover this. These guys are on my delivery routep


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I would like to try the Bufflehead tobaccos.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hmmmm, well, I have heard ghood things about something called "*momo*?"

Wish I had some to try.


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

I would love to try some Samuel Gawith Christmas Blend


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

Balkan Sobranie?


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

mr.c said:


> Pure genius the guy who got this all this started on c.s wayy back.


Lolz ... and I can't wait to herf with him again ... yes Joe (open invite to visit Philly) ... you have a place to stay in Center City Philadelphia ...


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Cheeto*
- G.L. Pease Westminster

*Drob*
- Momoyama

*Tricker*
- Samuel Gawith Christmas Blend

*American Psycho-Analyst*
- Balkan Sobranie

*Nutiket 32*
- Any Va/per


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

bostonmark, pm me your addy and ill try and help you out.



if i can make a wish, id like to try any kind of va/per


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Bruce said:


> I would like to try the Bufflehead tobaccos.


Oh my god. I get to grant your wish. I have your address. Going out tomorrow.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bonggoy said:


> *Tricker*
> - Samuel Gawith Christmas Blend
> 
> *Nutiket 32*
> - Any Va/per


i can take care of both of these.

PM me your addresses, guys. p


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Rehbas21*
- Peterson Sunset Breeze

*Cheeto
*- G.L. Pease Westminster

*Drob*
- Momoyama

*American Psycho-Analyst*
- Balkan Sobranie

Man you pipe guys sure are fast. Keep up the goodwork.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> Balkan Sobranie?


I have some but they are from the pouch. If that is ok with you, PM your address.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

I have a couple bowls of Momo for Drob..pm me your addy..


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Interested in this Escudo everyone speaks of.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Interested in this Escudo everyone speaks of.


Got ya covered! PM addy:tu


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

'83 Red Ribbon


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

smokinmojo said:


> Got ya covered! PM addy:tu


Thanks! PM sent! :tu


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

rehbas21 said:


> I think my wish would be Peterson Sunset Breeze.


I can hook you up with this, PM me an address :tu


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Pm sent, Thanks alot p


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Cheeto*
- G.L. Pease Westminster

*Smokehouse*
- MccRanies 1983 Red Ribbon

I will try to update the list once in the morning and once at night.


----------



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

I wish for 
Mclelland Blackwoods Flake or 
Cornel and Dhiel mississippi Mud


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Cheeto*
- G.L. Pease Westminster

*Smokehouse*
- MccRanies 1983 Red Ribbon

*canadasmokes*
- Mclelland Blackwoods Flake 
- Cornell and Dhiel mississippi Mud


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I wish for Stonehaven. I keep hearing about it, but have never picked any up.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Im a wishin for some Boswell's Berry Cobbler. (wanting to step outside the box a bit.)

thanks,

craige


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

rehbas21 said:


> Pm sent, Thanks alot p


Sent out today DC# 0306 3030 0002 8815 3422

Happy smoking p


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Cheeto*
- G.L. Pease Westminster

*Smokehouse*
- MccRanies 1983 Red Ribbon

*canadasmokes*
- Mclelland Blackwoods Flake 
- Cornell and Dhiel mississippi Mud

*Kayak Rat*
- Estorica Stonehaven

*smokinmojo*
- Boswell's Berry Cobbler


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I'll take the Rat bast...I mean Kayak_Rat.


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Solafid3, tobacco's on the way!! dc#03062400000270653297
enjoy


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Get back, get back
The Stonehaven is heading to Zack

DC 0304 1560 0003 0875 3247


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Root said:


> I can share a couple of bowls of each, i'll take care of YA, Just PM an addy.


got them..thank you bro..


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Savvy said:


> Sent out today DC# 0306 3030 0002 8815 3422
> 
> Happy smoking p


Got it today I was pleasantly suprised in the amount of tobacco I recieved. You couldnt stop at my wish had to throw in a couple extras of Frog Morton and Penzance. Thanks alot!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Here I go:
> 
> Hal O' the Wynd


shot over p


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

rehbas21 said:


> Got it today I was pleasantly suprised in the amount of tobacco I recieved. You couldnt stop at my wish had to throw in a couple extras of Frog Morton and Penzance. Thanks alot!


That made it there fast... I hope you enjoy the samples. Happy smoking p


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Interested in this Escudo everyone speaks of.





smokinmojo said:


> Got ya covered! PM addy:tu


Package came in just fine...thanks brother! Got a tin of Escudo and a couple other nice samplers.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

IHT said:


> bonggoy said:
> 
> 
> > *Tricker*
> ...


these will go out tomorrow, i'll pm you two the dc #s.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> these will go out tomorrow, i'll pm you two the dc #s.


tomorrow is Columbus Day...
Looks like you'll need to wait until Tuesday and use FedEx Overnight :tu


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Cheeto
*- G.L. Pease Westminster

*Smokehouse*
- MccRanies 1983 Red Ribbon

*canadasmokes*
- Mclelland Blackwoods Flake 
- Cornell and Dhiel mississippi Mud

*Kayak Rat*
- Estorica Stonehaven (_granted by EvanS_)

*smokinmojo*
- Boswell's Berry Cobbler


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

EvanS said:


> tomorrow is Columbus Day...
> Looks like you'll need to wait until Tuesday and use FedEx Overnight :tu


hey, if i gotta work, why isn't the PO?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

smokinmojo said:


> Im a wishin for some Boswell's Berry Cobbler. (wanting to step outside the box a bit.)
> 
> thanks,
> 
> craige


Craige, I've got a small sample of the Berry Cobbler that I can send you (enough for a few bowls), if you want it. I can also send along a few other Boswell blends for your "sweet tooth".

My wish: something from PCCA... Jubilee, Calumet, Beacon, Aurora. Any small sample of one of those or perhaps a bit of that Dulcet I hear so much about.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Blake:

I can take care of you with your PCCA request. PM me your addy


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Craige, I've got a small sample of the Berry Cobbler that I can send you (enough for a few bowls), if you want it. I can also send along a few other Boswell blends for your "sweet tooth".


Freakin perfect!


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

PM sent to canadasmokes, I've got his Blackwoods Flake. p


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

TRicker said:


> Solafid3, tobacco's on the way!! dc#03062400000270653297
> enjoy


Came in today, everything's gravvy thanks for the extras Tim!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

IHT said:


> these will go out tomorrow, i'll pm you two the dc #s.


okay, so it's today.
Nutsack - 0306 2400 0002 8523 8700

TRicker - 0306 2400 0002 8523 8694


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Cheeto
*- G.L. Pease Westminster

*Smokehouse*
- MccRanies 1983 Red Ribbon

*canadasmokes*
- Cornell and Dhiel mississippi Mud

Such a small list. Too many generous gorilla.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

smokinmojo said:


> Im a wishin for some Boswell's Berry Cobbler. (wanting to step outside the box a bit.)
> 
> thanks,
> 
> craige


Heading your way, brother!

0306 2400 0000 9063 8726

p


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Blake:

Sending tomorrow:
1996 Dulcet
Jubilee
Beacon
Millennium (rare,IMHO one of the best VA Flakes made!)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Received the Momo from Puffy69 today. Fred didn't want it to be lonely so he some old, smelly cigars with. 

Thanks, my brutha from another mutha!


----------



## Makeyawanalaugh (Sep 18, 2007)

Only been smoking pipe for a year and a half. I would love to try Sherlock Holmes by Peterson.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Mr. C sent me a whole tin of Hal o' the Wynd. He also included a super special sample that I can't wait to try.

thanks


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'd like to say thanks to you all for doing this the right way, leaving bonggoy and the mods without any headaches (you'd be amazed at what we end up seeing in regards to some of these simple "make a wish" topics).
very cool to see everyone being generous (granters) and not greedy (grantees) at the same time.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I look forward to fulfilling someones wish myself. I just need to have one of the tobaccos that someone wants .


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

I love to try some Sobranie 759 if anyone could spare a bowl!


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Cheeto said:


> *Bowl light Bowl bright,
> The first Bowl I smoke tonight,
> I wish I may, I wish I might,
> Have the wish I wish tonight.
> ...


You have been on the list too long. I have a tin of this coming in sometime in the next few days. PM me your address and I will send you some.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> *Cheeto
> *- G.L. Pease Westminster


I can cover this one for ya. PM me an addy and I'll throw it out your way.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

hollywood said:


> I can cover this one for ya. PM me an addy and I'll throw it out your way.


I believe that one's already been granted.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I have been reading up about some GL Pease blends lately & would love to try Haddo's Delight... Hopefully I'll be able to grant some other member's wishes in the future p


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

burninator said:


> I believe that one's already been granted.


well, dang! allrighty then. guess i'll have to wait for some more wishes to come up!?!?:tu


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Smokehouse*
- MccRanies 1983 Red Ribbon

*canadasmokes*
- Cornell and Dhiel mississippi Mud

*Makeyawanalaugh *
- Sherlock Holmes by Peterson

*TimB*
- Balkan Sobranie 759


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I must have posted while you were updating the list... p



bonggoy said:


> *Smokehouse*
> - MccRanies 1983 Red Ribbon
> 
> *canadasmokes*
> ...


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> *Cheeto
> *- G.L. Pease Westminster


DC - 0103 8555 7492 6677 7941


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Makeyawanalaugh I can send you some Sherlock Holmes. Hit me up with a PM.


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Makeyawannalaugh be careful he doesn't play fair p


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

You stay out of this Ryan :r

:tu


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

i just got my package in from greg. Amazing selection
samples of :
kajun kake
elizabethian mix
deluxe navy rolls
fillmore
telegraph hill
and hearth and home anniversary cake

Thanks, now i just have to find a jar so they dont dry out before i can smoke them all.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

sorry about the thin type of ziplocs... seems while i've been gone so much, the wife uses the good thick ones i buy for whatever she uses them for.

i finally had some of the H&H Anniv kake. it was so good, even while too moist, that i am not dumping out the last 5 minutes worth out of the bottom, but DGT-ing it for a bit of drive home from work.

took that long enough to get there. :c


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Got my wish as well. The Christmas blend smells awesome.Also include were Rattray's marlin flake and Macbaren HH matured virginia. Thank you very much. Can't wait to smoke them.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Got my wish from Ronnie (bongoy),
Looking forward to trying these rare tobaccos!
Thanks Ronnie!


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Shipped today Dave

DC# 0306 3030 0002 8815 3033


Enjoy p


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

IHT said:


> sorry about the thin type of ziplocs... seems while i've been gone so much, the wife uses the good thick ones i buy for whatever she uses them for.
> 
> i finally had some of the H&H Anniv kake. it was so good, even while too moist, that i am not dumping out the last 5 minutes worth out of the bottom, but DGT-ing it for a bit of drive home from work.
> 
> took that long enough to get there. :c


i tried a bowl of the telegraph hill, very different from the english blends ive been smoking but i like it. i wish i could have focused on it a bit more but i was working on my car and getting ready to come home.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

hopefully the two "kakes" and the deluxe navy rolls show a little more VAs than the perique bombs that telegraph hill and fillmore are.


----------



## Makeyawanalaugh (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks so much cant wait!p


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Received Bruce's MAW today.

I asked for something from PCCA and I got way more than expected. I've been curious about these blends for awhile.

WOW...samplers of Millenium, Jubilee, Beacon, and Dulcet!

Thanks so much for your generosity, Bruce! I am really looking forward to trying these. :tu


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Smokehouse
*- MccRanies 1983 Red Ribbon

*canadasmokes*
- Cornell and Dhiel mississippi Mud

*Makeyawanalaugh *
- Sherlock Holmes by Peterson

*TimB*
- Balkan Sobranie 759

*physiognomy*
- GL Pease Haddos Delight


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Physiognomy, send me your pm.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

solafid3 said:


> Physiognomy, send me your pm.


PM sent p


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Heading your way, brother!
> 
> 0306 2400 0000 9063 8726
> 
> p


Dave,

Just the three I was thinkin when I wished for the one.

Berry Cobbler
Christmas Cookie
Sweet Tea

Thanks bro!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I wasn't going to post any wishes until I became more contributing in this area and could grant a few, but I think I may have went overboard with my last order and may wind up with a bunch of aromatics I'm not going to like. So, long story short, I'd like to try a couple things before I make my next order. Either Dunhill Nightcap and/or Early Morning Pipe.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> I wasn't going to post any wishes until I became more contributing in this area and could grant a few, but I think I may have went overboard with my last order and may wind up with a bunch of aromatics I'm not going to like. So, long story short, I'd like to try a couple things before I make my next order. Either Dunhill Nightcap and/or Early Morning Pipe.


pm me your addy and i can help with the EMP


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Nutiket_32 said:


> pm me your addy and i can help with the EMP


Thanks bro!


----------



## Makeyawanalaugh (Sep 18, 2007)

So my wish came true today thanks to Savvy! Not only did I receive way more than I asked for of the Sherlock Homes, but he also sent me samples of University Flake and Frog Morton! Im pretty darn excited about smoking a bowl or two tonight under a great big oak tree. Do you have to Pack the University Flake a different way? Just curious I have not smoked a flake tobacco yet. Thanks a MILLION Savvy!
Dave


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

> *Smokehouse
> *- MccRanies 1983 Red Ribbon


Smokehouse ... send me your addy.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Fireman shoot me your addy, I got you covered on the nightcap


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sancho said:


> Fireman shoot me your addy, I got you covered on the nightcap


PM on its way...Thanks!


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Sawyer said:


> DC - 0103 8555 7492 6677 7941


Tabak recieved. Thanks brother! I can't wait to try it out, smells delicious :dr


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I'll throw up a couple of my wishes, my B&M lacks any real selection haha.

Escudo Navy Deluxe

Gawith Full Virginia Flake

McClelland #25


Thanks for the help with any of these. Looking forward to trying some new stuff out p


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

I'd like to try
*
McClelland* - Christmas Cheer (anything older than this years)

*C&D* - Briar fox

*esoteric* - penzance
Stonehaven

*Rattrays* - Hal o' the Wynd

I've heard good thing about all of those but they don't have them at my B & M.


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

If you send me your addy, I can get you some Christmas Cheer(2005)



earnold25 said:


> I'd like to try
> *
> McClelland* - Christmas Cheer (anything older than this years)
> 
> ...


----------



## glassjapan (Feb 15, 2006)

Savvy said:


> I'll throw up a couple of my wishes, my B&M lacks any real selection haha.
> 
> *Escudo Navy Deluxe*
> 
> ...


Got you covered on this one....send me your addy and i'll get it in the mail.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Blake:

I may have made a mistake. I thought I sent you 96 Dulcet. In fact, it may be old Syrian Star.
Please take a whiff. If it smell like latakia, it's the Syrian.
Sorry!

If you still want to try the Dulcet, LMK and I'll get a sample of that out to you.

The reason these got mixed up is that the tins are unlabled. I have around 10 tins of Dulcet and forgot that I had two tins of unmarked Syrian.
Just grabbed an unmarked tin and put in half a tin!


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

glassjapan said:


> Got you covered on this one....send me your addy and i'll get it in the mail.


PM sent, thanks for the offer


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Who has not had at least one of their wishes fulfilled?


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Bruce said:


> Blake:
> 
> I may have made a mistake. I thought I sent you 96 Dulcet. In fact, it may be old Syrian Star.
> Please take a whiff. If it smell like latakia, it's the Syrian.
> ...


Don't worry about the Dulcet Bruce. I will see Dave saturday and I will take care of the Dulcet.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

Mark and Joe, your packages should go out tomorrow. Mark, yours depends on whether the PO got any more customs forms. Ill try and PM the shipping numbers


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

earnold25 said:


> I'd like to try
> *
> McClelland* - Christmas Cheer (anything older than this years)
> 
> ...


Yo, I've got some penzance if you want it. "Give me your address there!"


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Bruce said:


> Blake:
> 
> I may have made a mistake. I thought I sent you 96 Dulcet. In fact, it may be old Syrian Star.
> Please take a whiff. If it smell like latakia, it's the Syrian.
> Sorry!


I think you might be right, but I just smoked a small bowl and was *not* disappointed. I just had a very nice smoke and I am very satisfied with what I've received from you.



bonggoy said:


> Don't worry about the Dulcet Bruce. I will see Dave saturday and I will take care of the Dulcet.


Well there you go...Ronnie to the rescue! 

See ya on Saturday brother. Maybe you can bring the Forum Pipe, so I can get a look at it in person.

p


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Phys yours is on the way

UPS- 1z854w030397671219


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

TimB
Your wish is with the Penzance that I am sending you.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

Bruce said:


> TimB
> Your wish is with the Penzance that I am sending you.


Very generous. Tim, you are going love the 759!


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Kind of a biggy, but I'd like to try some Bohemian Scandal and/or some Raven's Wing.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*canadasmokes*
- Cornell and Dhiel mississippi Mud

*Makeyawanalaugh *
- Sherlock Holmes by Peterson

*Savvy*
*- *Gawith Full Virginia Flake
- McClelland #25

*pnutbutrsangwich*
- GLPease Bohemian Scandal
- GLPease Ravens Wing


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

TRicker said:


> If you send me your addy, I can get you some Christmas Cheer(2005)





cquon said:


> Yo, I've got some penzance if you want it. "Give me your address there!"


PM's coming. Thanks so much guys! Consider my wish fulfilled


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I know its a tall order, but I would love to try some of this Escudo that everyone talks so highly of


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sancho said:


> I know its a tall order, but I would love to try some of this Escudo that everyone talks so highly of


I can hook you up Chris if you don't mind wating until next week when I place my next order. I have some, but it was gifted to me by A-P-A and I don't feel right regifting it. If you'd rather get some sooner I understand, and I'm sure someone will hook you up. If you don't mind wating, I'll shoot some your way as soon as I get my order in.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Works for me  Thanks!


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

canadasmokes I got your Mud. PM me your addy.


----------



## glassjapan (Feb 15, 2006)

Jordan.....yours is on the way. Enjoy!

0305 2710 0000 6166 9600


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Savvy*
*- *Gawith Full Virginia Flake
- McClelland #25

*pnutbutrsangwich*
- GLPease Bohemian Scandal
- GLPease Ravens Wing

Savvy


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

Bruce said:


> TimB
> Your wish is with the Penzance that I am sending you.


Bruce, thanks so much!! I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

> I have only smoked aromatics, and I would love to break into something new. I'm a new pipe smoker, so I would love to try something new and unexpected!


BostonMark, shipped it out today, I have no idea when it will make it to Sweden. My opinion of the campus post office is rapidly falling.



> I wasn't going to post any wishes until I became more contributing in this area and could grant a few, but I think I may have went overboard with my last order and may wind up with a bunch of aromatics I'm not going to like. So, long story short, I'd like to try a couple things before I make my next order. Either Dunhill Nightcap and/or Early Morning Pipe.


fireman, yours went out today as well, I think it should get there Monday, but as I said above, our post office sucks.

Enjoy


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

earnold25 said:


> PM's coming. Thanks so much guys! Consider my wish fulfilled


Tobacco sent I'll pm you dc#


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

glassjapan said:


> Jordan.....yours is on the way. Enjoy!
> 
> 0305 2710 0000 6166 9600


Came in today...a full tin of Escudo...way over the top...

and a tin of Squadron leader as a tagalong? Didn't even wish for it, but I'm looking forward to trying out both of these. Thanks a lot :tu


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

OK, I'm in...both of my wishes would be from Gawith & Hoggarth...

Kendal Kentucky
Louisiana Flake

Going about this "root-style"


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sancho said:


> Fireman shoot me your addy, I got you covered on the nightcap


Received it today, and along with the Nightcap there was a nice sample of Mac Baren HH Matured Virginia. Thanks Chris!!


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Your welcome Joe! Now your obligated to write a review of it for the TOM :tu


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Savvy*
*- *Gawith Full Virginia Flake
- McClelland #25

*pnutbutrsangwich*
- GLPease Bohemian Scandal
- GLPease Ravens Wing

*evanS*
Gawith & Hoggarth Kendal Kentucky
Gawith & Hoggarth Louisiana Flake


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I wish I may, I wish I might. First pipe I smoke tonight...
I'd really like to try out Samuel Gawith 1792, and some Esoterica Stonehaven.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Received from Tedski today

Full tin of McCraine’s ’83 Red Ribbon….Unbelievable….

Thank you so much Ted…


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

solafid3 said:


> Phys yours is on the way
> 
> UPS- 1z854w030397671219


Arrived today & I have to say a big thank you!!! I was looking to try Haddo's Delight & Josh set me up for the whole winter! The generous tag-alongs are also very much appreciated p


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> I can hook you up Chris if you don't mind wating until next week when I place my next order. I have some, but it was gifted to me by A-P-A and I don't feel right regifting it. If you'd rather get some sooner I understand, and I'm sure someone will hook you up. If you don't mind wating, I'll shoot some your way as soon as I get my order in.


Escudo inbound Chris..... UPS 1ZV4X0700354041401 

Enjoy it bro!



Nutiket_32 said:


> fireman, yours went out today as well, I think it should get there Monday, but as I said above, our post office sucks.
> 
> Enjoy


Received it today Austin. EMP along with some '07 Christmas Cheer and Peterson's Old Dublin. Thanks bro!


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

before i make purchases of the following blends, i would appreciate any samples of the following C&D blends:

bayou morning
briar fox
exclusive

i can send any number of samples in return. i know that this sounds like a trade kinda thingy but this thread gets more attention.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

gotcha on the Briar Fox Enya...PM me your addy

PS: What do you smoke on a regular basis? VA's? VaPers?
English? Orientals?
LMK


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Alyks said:


> I wish I may, I wish I might. First pipe I smoke tonight...
> I'd really like to try out Samuel Gawith 1792, and some Esoterica Stonehaven.


hey Alyks - I got you covered for the Stonehaven - hopefully going out tomorrow:tu


----------



## aeroswat (Jul 28, 2004)

Alyks said:


> I wish I may, I wish I might. First pipe I smoke tonight...
> I'd really like to try out Samuel Gawith 1792, and some Esoterica Stonehaven.


PM your addy and I will get you some 1792p


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

EvanS said:


> hey Alyks - I got you covered for the Stonehaven - hopefully going out tomorrow:tu


Hey, cool! Thanks, brother.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

aeroswat said:


> PM your addy and I will get you some 1792p


That's awesome! I got both my wishes already. Thanks, Aeroswat. PM sent.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Hey EnyaFan....package going out tomorrow.....LOL!!!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

harsher penalties for gun control violators... and world peace.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> harsher penalties for gun control violators... and world peace.


Greg, PM me your address....I gotcha covered


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

IHT said:


> harsher penalties for gun control violators... and world peace.


This is why we carefully title threads in the pipe forum. 

IHT - touche', pussycat.
btw, it's a line from "miss congeniality".


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

I recv'd my wish from both DROB and TRicker. 

DROB sent me 2 full tins of Penzance. I had to open one up immediately.



TRicker sent me Xmas Cheer '05, and two straggler for company, Trout Stream - Habana Premium, and Frog Morton on the Town - '03


Thanks so much guys! I'm really humbled and speechless.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Savvy*
*- *Gawith Full Virginia Flake
- McClelland #25

*pnutbutrsangwich*
- GLPease Bohemian Scandal
- GLPease Ravens Wing

*evanS*
Gawith & Hoggarth Kendal Kentucky
Gawith & Hoggarth Louisiana Flake

*Alyks*
Samuel Gawith 1792

*EnyafanJT*
Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning
Cornell & Diehl Exclusive


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Still waiting for somebody to wish for something I have to send!


Hesitant to wish, but i'll throw in a small one. I would really like to try any of these:

Rattray's: Black Mallory
Solani X - Sweet Mystery
Samuel Gawith: St. James Flake


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Enjoy!



earnold25 said:


> I recv'd my wish from both DROB and TRicker.
> 
> DROB sent me 2 full tins of Penzance. I had to open one up immediately.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> Escudo inbound Chris..... UPS 1ZV4X0700354041401
> 
> Enjoy it bro!


Joe misinterpretted a sample of escudo, to be a whole tin. Thank you very much for your generousity!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sancho said:


> Joe misinterpretted a sample of escudo, to be a whole tin. Thank you very much for your generousity!


Enjoy it Chris! It's my favorite tobacco right now.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> Enjoy it Chris! It's my favorite tobacco right now.


not for long 
Way to go Joe!!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Alyks - your Stonehaven did go out today and a HM Royal Canadian Postal Service said that bu dogsled it should get to you in under 7 weeks


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

EvanS said:


> Alyks - your Stonehaven did go out today and a HM Royal Canadian Postal Service said that bu dogsled it should get to you in under 7 weeks


Aboot seven weeks? In metric that's like 8 and a half! That new seal meat we're feeding the dog sled team is really working out well. thanks, Evan. I'm really looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Savvy*
*- *Gawith Full Virginia Flake
- McClelland #25

*pnutbutrsangwich*
- GLPease Bohemian Scandal
- GLPease Ravens Wing

*evanS*
Gawith & Hoggarth Kendal Kentucky
Gawith & Hoggarth Louisiana Flake

*Alyks*
Samuel Gawith 1792

*EnyafanJT*
Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning
Cornell & Diehl Exclusive

*Hollywood*
- Rattray's: Black Mallory
- Solani X - Sweet Mystery
- Samuel Gawith: St. James Flake


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> *Savvy*
> - McClelland #25


PM your addy bro!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Here's a couple I'd like to try before I make my next order...

GL Pease Barbary Coast
GL Pease Haddos Delight


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> Here's a couple I'd like to try before I make my next order...
> 
> GL Pease Barbary Coast
> GL Pease Haddos Delight


Bud PM me you're addy, I'll see what I can come up with the Haddos


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

solafid3 said:


> Bud PM me you're addy, I'll see what I can come up with the Haddos


PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

I just tried the Penzance last nite and OMG. What a great smoke. Definitely a new experience in pipe baccy for me. This is the first time I could tell there was a layer of complex flavors hitting me tongue rather than a chemical fruit flavor 

Thanks so much DRob!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Savvy*
Gawith Full Virginia Flake
 
*pnutbutrsangwich*
GLPease Bohemian Scandal
GLPease Ravens Wing

*evanS*
Gawith & Hoggarth Kendal Kentucky
Gawith & Hoggarth Louisiana Flake

*Alyks*
Samuel Gawith 1792

*EnyafanJT*
Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning
Cornell & Diehl Exclusive

*Hollywood*
Rattray's: Black Mallory
Solani X - Sweet Mystery
Samuel Gawith: St. James Flake

*fireman43*
GL Pease Barbary Coast


Let me know if your wish(es) has been granted, you already have them or you no longer intested with them so I can update the list.

*edit by IHT - *trader feedback* is for trades, sales, and group buy type of activies. granting someones wish is just goodwill and generousity, which is not what trader feedback is for. you are offering to help someone try some tobacco, you are not bound by any obligations to fullfil a trade, and no money/goods have changed hands other than a gift.

Thanks.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> Here's a couple I'd like to try before I make my next order...
> 
> GL Pease Barbary Coast
> GL Pease Haddos Delight


shoot me a PM and I'll send some Barbary Coast your way p


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

earnold25 said:


> I just tried the Penzance last nite and OMG. What a great smoke. Definitely a new experience in pipe baccy for me. This is the first time I could tell there was a layer of complex flavors hitting me tongue rather than a chemical fruit flavor
> 
> Thanks so much DRob!


You are very welcome! :tu


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Cheeto said:


> shoot me a PM and I'll send some Barbary Coast your way p


Thanks brother! PM on the way.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i haven't asked for anything yet, don't want to because i only want what i ask for, no extras.

2 bowls worth sample of current production Three Nuns. nothing more.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

IHT said:


> i haven't asked for anything yet, don't want to because i only want what i ask for, no extras.
> 
> 2 bowls worth sample of current production Three Nuns. nothing more.


I got this ... PM me your addy ...

hehehe ... awooooooo


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Haven't had time to post this until now, but I got the Stonehaven Evan sent a few days ago. I can't wait to try it; smells great and looks great. He also included some Ramsgate and Samuel Gawith Kendal Cream, of which I was planning to order 4oz. but now I sample it before I buy it. Thanks, brother!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Alyks said:


> Haven't had time to post this until now, but I got the Stonehaven Evan sent a few days ago. I can't wait to try it; smells great and looks great. He also included some Ramsgate and Samuel Gawith Kendal Cream, of which I was planning to order 4oz. but now I sample it before I buy it. Thanks, brother!


cool - well shy of the expected 7 weeks:tu


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

IHT said:


> i haven't asked for anything yet, don't want to because i only want what i ask for, no extras.
> 
> 2 bowls worth sample of current production Three Nuns. nothing more.


How about two bowls of 8 yr old Three Nuns?


----------



## aeroswat (Jul 28, 2004)

aeroswat said:


> PM your addy and I will get you some 1792p


Sorry I'm running late on this, it will be on its way in the morning,

How well does Customs check letters:tu


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

aeroswat said:


> Sorry I'm running late on this, it will be on its way in the morning,
> 
> How well does Customs check letters:tu


No worries. I appreciate it, i really do. I have never had a problem with customs. I think they are too busy checking the packages labeled "illegal narcotics".


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> Thanks brother! PM on the way.


Package is on its way, sorry for the delay...it was a busy week to say the least p


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Savvy*
Gawith Full Virginia Flake

*pnutbutrsangwich*
GLPease Bohemian Scandal
GLPease Ravens Wing

*evanS*
Gawith & Hoggarth Kendal Kentucky
Gawith & Hoggarth Louisiana Flake

*Alyks*
Samuel Gawith 1792

*Hollywood*
Rattray's: Black Mallory
Solani X - Sweet Mystery
Samuel Gawith: St. James Flake

Let me know if your wish(es) has been granted, you already have them or you no longer intested with them so I can update the list.

Thanks.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Savvy*
- McClelland #25



fireman43 said:


> PM your addy bro!


On its way bro. No DC, but dropped off this morning. I had to add a little humor to the package as well.:tu


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> *Savvy*
> - McClelland #25
> 
> On its way bro. No DC, but dropped off this morning. I had to add a little humor to the package as well.:tu


I look forward to its arrival...curious as to the humor as well. Thanks for doing this Joe, I really appreciate it.


----------



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

got my wish from grommit and more thank you soo much brother.

blackwoods flake 97 (wish)
quintessence #4
frog morton accross the pond
ashton-old dog
hoyo de monterry excaliber
montecristo
CAO cameroon
thanks soo much grommit
will try and post pics l8er


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I received my wish from Joe today. A nice sized sample of McC #25 which looks and smells amazing. I'm sure I'll smoke it in the next couple of days here. He also sent me a book called Thangs Yankees Don' Know:



Thanks Joe, looking forward to lighting up the tobacco, and I'm finding the book entertaining.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

I guess I have another one? It's CAO Patriot and CAO Liberty


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Cheeto said:


> Package is on its way, sorry for the delay...it was a busy week to say the least p


Received this over the weekend. Over the top with some extra samples I am looking forward to as well as the polishing cloth that will come in very handy! Thanks for the great wish!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Savvy said:


> I received my wish from Joe today. A nice sized sample of McC #25 which looks and smells amazing. I'm sure I'll smoke it in the next couple of days here. He also sent me a book called Thangs Yankees Don' Know:
> 
> Thanks Joe, looking forward to lighting up the tobacco, and I'm finding the book entertaining.


Glad you got it bro. Sorry I couldn't send more this time around, but I'm placing an order this week, so don't think I'm finished with you yet.p


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Savvy*
Gawith Full Virginia Flake

*pnutbutrsangwich*
GLPease Bohemian Scandal
GLPease Ravens Wing

*Alyks*

Samuel Gawith 1792

*Hollywood*
Rattray's: Black Mallory
Solani X - Sweet Mystery
Samuel Gawith: St. James Flake

Let me know if your wish(es) has been granted, you already have them or you no longer intested with them so I can update the list.

Thanks.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

hey there. remove my wishes please. taking up space and i guess they are kind of odd requests.

would like to replace those with just one: a bowl or two of 3 Nuns. thanks!:tu


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Since I don't know what I like yet, I am interested in hitting some of the 'standbys' so I have a frame of reference. 

Dunhill Early Morning or London Mixture.
C&D Yale Mixture
P Stokkebye Lux Navy Flake or Mac Baren Navy Flake
McClelland FM Bayou


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Savvy*
Gawith Full Virginia Flake

*pnutbutrsangwich*
GLPease Bohemian Scandal
GLPease Ravens Wing

*Alyks*
Samuel Gawith 1792

*Hollywood*
Bell's Three Nun Original

Let me know if your wish(es) has been granted, you already have them or you no longer intested with them so I can update the list.

Thanks.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> *Hollywood*
> Rattray's: Black Mallory
> Solani X - Sweet Mystery
> Samuel Gawith: St. James Flake





hollywood said:


> hey there. remove my wishes please. taking up space and i guess they are kind of odd requests.
> 
> would like to replace those with just one: a bowl or two of 3 Nuns. thanks!:tu


Dave, I have a tin of Black Mallory I've been meaning to open. I'm going to be out of town most of this week, but I can some off to you next week.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

croatan said:


> Dave, I have a tin of Black Mallory I've been meaning to open. I'm going to be out of town most of this week, but I can some off to you next week.


Thanks James! Sounds like it should be very good. No rush my friend. :tu


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> Received this over the weekend. Over the top with some extra samples I am looking forward to as well as the polishing cloth that will come in very handy! Thanks for the great wish!


Glad to hear it reached you ok. I hope you like that Barbary Coast sample. I like it enough to warrant me just buying an 8oz tin of the stuff.


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Savvy
*Gawith Full Virginia Flake

Ive got a tin of this ordered. I can send you a sample when it comes in if you dont mind waiting.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i got mine today from bonggoy, plus a couple tag alongs (i haven't had the time to look yet). 

thanks, ronnie.

eh, i'll go look. brb.

-----
i'm back.

well, i don't know if ronnie can read/count or not. 

Three Nun's from the 90's. if that's still current production, thanks for the aged version. :r
McClelland VA #22 from '93, looks like a big flake, not broken.
Capstan Navy Cut Medium from early 2000s.

thanks again. way to put those single cigar ziplocs to some use. p


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

I wouldn't mind trying a bowl of G.L. Pease Abingdon, or McClelland Rose of Latakia.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

PM sent to ya Ryan :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Alyks*
Samuel Gawith 1792

I've got some of this for ya - send me an addy.


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Savvy said:


> PM sent to ya Ryan :tu


Should be in tomorrow, if so it will go out Monday. :tu


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Savvy*
Gawith Full Virginia Flake

*pnutbutrsangwich*
GLPease Bohemian Scandal
GLPease Ravens Wing

*Hollywood*
Bell's Three Nun Original

Let me know if your wish(es) has been granted, you already have them or you no longer intested with them so I can update the list.

Thanks.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Savvy Six-Cup...I got your FVF. PM coming your way for address


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

EvanS said:


> Savvy Six-Cup...I got your FVF. PM coming your way for address


Thats what the pm savvy posted about was for, I was granting his wish for the FVF.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Finally bit the bullet on the Bohemian Scandal so I'd like to take that one off the list. :tu


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

rehbas21 said:


> Thats what the pm savvy posted about was for, I was granting his wish for the FVF.


Doh!!!

Ryan has the ball - alert - Ryan has the ball


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

EvanS said:


> Doh!!!
> 
> Ryan has the ball - alert - Ryan has the ball


:bx Keep it up :r


----------



## aeroswat (Jul 28, 2004)

wouldn't mind trying some Butternut Burley or some Nut Brown Burley


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

i would be grateful if someone has some solani 633 or silver flake.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

EnyafanJT said:


> i would be grateful if someone has some solani 633 or silver flake.


james, when i get home from turkey day festivities with the family, i'll check my cellar. i believe i have one or both of these.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Savvy*
Gawith Full Virginia Flake

*pnutbutrsangwich*
GLPease Ravens Wing

*Hollywood*
Bell's Three Nun Original

*rehbas21* 
G.L. Pease Abingdon
McClelland Rose of Latakia

*eroswat*
Butternut Burley 
Nut Brown Burley

Let me know if your wish(es) has been granted, you already have them or you no longer intested with them so I can update the list.

Thanks.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

EnyafanJT said:


> i would be grateful if someone has some solani 633 or silver flake.


james, i DO have both.
send me your address.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Received my sample of FVF from Ryan sometime this weekend. Also sent me some samples of some other things that I'm looking forward to trying. Thanks a lot Ryan. You can remove my name from the list as all my wishes have been granted.


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

You can remove the Rose of Latakia from the list, I picked up a tin today. Im still looking to try some of the Abingdon though. Thanks.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd love to try a sample of Gawith+Hogarth Dark Plug/Flake if someone had some they could spare


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

eroswat, I have some nut brown burley for you. Send me your address.


----------



## aeroswat (Jul 28, 2004)

addy sent, Thank you

I can be removed from the list


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Savvy*
Gawith Full Virginia Flake

*pnutbutrsangwich*
GLPease Ravens Wing

*Hollywood*
Bell's Three Nun Original

*rehbas21* 
G.L. Pease Abingdon

*Sancho*
Gawith & Hogarth Dark Plug/Flake

Let me know if your wish(es) has been granted, you already have them or you no longer intested with them so I can update the list.

Thanks.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> *Savvy*
> Gawith Full Virginia Flake
> 
> *pnutbutrsangwich*
> ...


You can remove my name from the list, I received it last week from Ryan. Now back to the wish granting...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

cquon said:


> *Alyks*
> Samuel Gawith 1792
> 
> I've got some of this for ya - send me an addy.


I guess he doesn't want any - never heard from him.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*pnutbutrsangwich*
GLPease Ravens Wing

*Hollywood*
Bell's Three Nun Original

*rehbas21* 
G.L. Pease Abingdon

*Sancho*
Gawith & Hogarth Dark Plug/Flake

Let me know if your wish(es) has been granted, you already have them or you no longer intested with them so I can update the list.

Thanks.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

cquon said:


> I guess he doesn't want any - never heard from him.


I just saw that today. Aeroswat was generous enough to send me some. Thank you, though.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

I have never smoked a pipe before. If somebody is willing to grant my wish for a pipe and some baccy that would be great.:ss


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Evan went back to one of my first wishes and then hit me up with some great samples!!

One heck of a gesture my friend!! Thanks again!:tu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Tuxguy said:


> I have never smoked a pipe before. If somebody is willing to grant my wish for a pipe and some baccy that would be great.:ss






HOW IT WORKS said:


> You can only wish for Pipe Tobacco and be as specific as possible.


this is for pipe *tobacco*, for _pipe smokers_, not a way for ppl to get "free sh*t" cuz we're just giving stuff away.

do you see me in the cigar "make a wish" saying, "hey, i don't have an aristocrat humidor, or cigars, nor do i smoke them, but if someone is willing to grant my wish...."

if you're really interested, why not invest some of YOUR time and money, go spend the $6 on a couple corn cobs, do some "research", and then make an educated guess at what tobacco you want to try.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

IHT said:


> this is for pipe *tobacco*, for _pipe smokers_, not a way for ppl to get "free sh*t" cuz we're just giving stuff away.
> 
> do you see me in the cigar "make a wish" saying, "hey, i don't have an aristocrat humidor, or cigars, nor do i smoke them, but if someone is willing to grant my wish...."
> 
> if you're really interested, why not invest some of YOUR time and money, go spend the $6 on a couple corn cobs, do some "research", and then make an educated guess at what tobacco you want to try.


Yes I know how it works here at clubstogie, but I did not know cigar guys could not post/wish in pipe forum. So back to cigars I go. Sorry to bother you


----------



## Phil S (Oct 23, 2007)

assuming I can make a wish, I'd like to wish for some G.L. Pease Westminster. if I cannot make a wish, my apologies for wasting space.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

IHT said:


> if you're really interested, why not invest some of YOUR time and money, go spend the $6 on a couple corn cobs, do some "research", and then make an educated guess at what tobacco you want to try.


That's a great piece of advice. It's not as if you have to go spend a lot of money to give it a try. This thread isn't a freebie thread, but more of a way for folks to try a sample of tobacco they've never had or intend to buy. You've never smoked a pipe before, so if you are interested in the hobby next time you at the B&M, ask for a couple tobacco samples and see if they have corncob pipes. If not, just about any Walgreens can hook you up with a cob and some tobacco for about $10. Granted, not top of the line tobacco or pipe, but it's enough to see if you will even like pipe smoking. Many of us started out similarly.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Phil S said:


> assuming I can make a wish, I'd like to wish for some G.L. Pease Westminster. if I cannot make a wish, my apologies for wasting space.


If I had some, I'd send you some. I'm sure somebody will hook you up though.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Phil S said:


> I'd like to wish for some G.L. Pease Westminster.


now that's how you make a wish.
but i don't have any. 



Tuxguy said:


> Yes I know how it works here at clubstogie, but I did not know cigar guys could not post/wish in pipe forum. So back to cigars I go. Sorry to bother you


nobody said "cigar guys could not post/wish in the pipe forum." 
just use some common sense about it. 
this is for pipe tobacco, not an entire hook-up of a pipe and tobaccos.
it's a way for us to try a tobacco we've never had, and want to try before we go out and buy. also for some ppl to try some really hard to find tobaccos.

last time i was in the cigar make a wish, i thought that's what it was for as well (and how clubstogie works). what you asked for is nowhere near how "clubstogie works" or what this topic is intended for.

see, tuxguy, not that hard to do. if you're new to pipes, and want to try them, then go for it, we're here to help. we're not here to fund everyone elses whim and be taken advantage of, which is why a LOT of us are down here in the new pipe forum (to get away from the "gimme-gimme-gimme" atmosphere that has become parts of clubstogie).

we're all about "community" down here, but what you're asking for is the same as welfare (you wanting sh*t without lifting a finger to help yourself).


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Tuxguy said:


> I have never smoked a pipe before. If somebody is willing to grant my wish for a pipe and some baccy that would be great.:ss


I have to agree with Greg and Joe. It is my understanding that this thread is intended for current pipe smokers and contributing Pipe Forum posters to get to sample a few bowls of tobacco before going out and buying a whole tin.

New pipe smokers can get involved in the *"NST for Pipes"* thread if you are just starting out.



Tuxguy said:


> Yes I know how it works here at clubstogie, but I did not know cigar guys could not post/wish in pipe forum. So back to cigars I go. Sorry to bother you


I'm a "cigar guy" too and you are more than welcome here. Most of the Cigar... "Make a Wish" posts come from established cigar smokers. New cigar smokers have the "Newbie" sampler trades available to them.

Greg was just reminding those new to the Pipe Forum, like yourself, that certain posts come off sounding like you just want some free tobacco. He "matter of factly" stated how many of us feel!

Hope you do get involved with the pipe one day and join in on all that the Pipe forums have to offer.

p


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Blake Lockhart said:


> I have to agree with Greg and Joe. It is my understanding that this thread is intended for current pipe smokers and contributing Pipe Forum posters to get to sample a few bowls of tobacco before going out and buying a whole tin.
> 
> New pipe smokers can get involved in the *"NST for Pipes"* thread if you are just starting out.
> 
> ...


Thanks Blake


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*pnutbutrsangwich*
GLPease Ravens Wing

*Hollywood*
Bell's Three Nun Original

*rehbas21* 
G.L. Pease Abingdon

*Sancho*
Gawith & Hogarth Dark Plug/Flake

*Phil S*
G.L. Pease Westminster

Let me know if your wish(es) has been granted, you already have them or you no longer intested with them so I can update the list.

Thanks.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Hope you do get involved with the pipe one day and join in on all that the Pipe forums have to offer.
> 
> p


nicely put. 

to quote the honorable Bob Marley, "you give your more to receive your less."


----------



## Phil S (Oct 23, 2007)

My wish has not yet been granted, and I am still interested. Thank you.


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

bonggoy said:


> *Sancho*
> Gawith & Hogarth Dark Plug/Flake


I think I saw one of my elves packing some of this in his pipe last night or else it was some reindeer poop:BS Oh well, either way I will try to get some in your stocking, if you are a good little boy.:mn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Phil S said:


> My wish has not yet been granted, and I am still interested. Thank you.


it's a fairly new tobacco that most ppl probably don't have or are waiting a while til it ages a few months.


----------



## aeroswat (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey Phil, got your wish yet?









send me your addy, anybody don't wanna break a tin open, got one open LMK


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Hey pnut and Hollywood:

Pnut, I can grant you your wish. Send me your snailer. I may get it out soon, or it may come a bit later as I am not known for "express shipping".

Hollywood; I have some very old Bell's Three Nuns. But the tins are sealed. If and when I crack another tin open, I will be more than happy to send you some. It may be some time though as I have a $hit load of open tins to go through first. But if you have the patience, I have the Three Nuns.
LMK


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I'd like to wish for some Gawith - Best Brown Flake if anyone has any they can spare.

I'm still waiting for someone to wish for something that I have in my collection so I can hook them up!!


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Bruce said:


> Hey pnut and Hollywood:
> 
> Pnut, I can grant you your wish. Send me your snailer. I may get it out soon, or it may come a bit later as I am not known for "express shipping".
> 
> ...


Alright! Thanks, Bruce :tu PM Sent!

You can remove my wish from the list.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Hollywood*
Bell's Three Nun Original

*rehbas21* 
G.L. Pease Abingdon

*Slow Triathlete*
Samuel Gawith - Best Brown Flake

Let me know if your wish(es) has been granted, you already have them or you no longer intested with them so I can update the list.

Thanks.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Secret Santa said:


> I think I saw one of my elves packing some of this in his pipe last night or else it was some reindeer poop:BS Oh well, either way I will try to get some in your stocking, if you are a good little boy.:mn


But your not the REAL santa! Where is SPS?! What have you done with him?

Thank You very much!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Bruce said:


> Hey pnut and Hollywood:
> 
> Pnut, I can grant you your wish. Send me your snailer. I may get it out soon, or it may come a bit later as I am not known for "express shipping".
> 
> ...


Awesome, Bruce! Thanks very much. I got plenty of time to wait for that one!:tu


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> *Hollywood*
> Bell's Three Nun Original
> 
> *rehbas21*
> ...


You can pull my name down, as Bruce is gonna hook me up one of these days!! All good with that!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> I'd like to wish for some Gawith - Best Brown Flake if anyone has any they can spare.
> 
> I'm still waiting for someone to wish for something that I have in my collection so I can hook them up!!


Slow T, I got you covered with the BBF. Send me an Addy..


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks Root!! PM sent.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks Root, I got your sampler yesterday. Thanks for the extra FVF as well!!


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Received a very generous sample of Ravens Wing from Bruce yesterday, along with an even more generous sample of "Old Macbarens Plum Cake". If Bruce says "old"... it must be:ss Thanks a lot!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*rehbas21* 
G.L. Pease Abingdon

Let me know if your wish(es) has been granted, you already have them or you no longer intested with them so I can update the list.

Thanks.

Happy Holidays y'all.


----------



## glassjapan (Feb 15, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> *rehbas21*
> G.L. Pease Abingdon


Rehbas....i see this has been hanging for a little bit...I don't have any Abingdon, but have some Charing Cross with a few years on it, or some recent Odyssey if your interested. Just let me know. p


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

glassjapan said:


> Rehbas....i see this has been hanging for a little bit...I don't have any Abingdon, but have some Charing Cross with a few years on it, or some recent Odyssey if your interested. Just let me know. p


Charing Cross sounds real good, pm sent. Please remove my name from the list, looks like I am taken care of.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Hey Hollywood:

I can take care of your request now. Should I just bring it to St. Louis?


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

i would like to try a sample from the 2 new grand orientals, smyrna and drama. i can trade if need be.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Bruce said:


> Hey Hollywood:
> 
> I can take care of your request now. Should I just bring it to St. Louis?


Hey Bruce. That sounds like a plan to me! I had forgotten all about it.

See ya Friday!:tu


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*EnyafanJT*
McClelland Grand Orientals Drama Reserve
McClelland Grand Orientals Smyrna No. 1

Let me know if your wish(es) has been granted, you already have them or you no longer intested with them so I can update the list.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm not sure if its cool with you guys if i post up a couple wishes since i'm so new to pipes. I've actually only smoked a pipe twice in my life and it was my friends. If anyone is against me posting so early in my pipe career let me know and we can delete this!

I smoked some sort of christmas mix? not sure who made it but it was delicious.

2nd wish, anything! doesn't matter if its gambler rolling tobacco! :r


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

CigarMonkel said:


> Hey guys, I'm not sure if its cool with you guys if i post up a couple wishes since i'm so new to pipes. I've actually only smoked a pipe twice in my life and it was my friends. If anyone is against me posting so early in my pipe career let me know and we can delete this!
> 
> I smoked some sort of christmas mix? not sure who made it but it was delicious.
> 
> 2nd wish, anything! doesn't matter if its gambler rolling tobacco! :r


You are more than welcome to post your wish here. However, as per the rules says, you need to be more specific with what you want to try.

Did the Christmas Mix came in a reddish tin? If that's the case, that's the McClelland Christmas Cheer.

I would also encourage you to participate in the Newbie Pipe Sampler Trade.


----------



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

My wish is for a sample of something burley free, that is a mild I seem to go with the mild virginia tobacco.
Currently smoking Troost, tried a burly mix Scandavik it sucked.
Dave


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Ahhh it has been awhile since I've had a pipe tobacco wish, but after a couple of run-ins with flakes I'm curious to try some more. Specifically Samuel Gawith flakes as they sound so good. I'd like to make a wish for either

SG Squadron Leader
or
SG 1792 Flake

If any generous BOTLs are willing I would be one happy puffer p Very very happy to trade as well.

and *MickeyFinn*, I've got some McClelland Deep Hollow I can send your way if interested. It's a very mild VA, just something light and sweet and uncomplicated. Just shoot me a PM :tu


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> You are more than welcome to post your wish here. However, as per the rules says, you need to be more specific with what you want to try.
> 
> Did the Christmas Mix came in a reddish tin? If that's the case, that's the McClelland Christmas Cheer.
> 
> I would also encourage you to participate in the Newbie Pipe Sampler Trade.





MickeyFinn said:


> My wish is for a sample of something burley free, that is a mild I seem to go with the mild virginia tobacco.
> Currently smoking Troost, tried a burly mix Scandavik it sucked.
> Dave


Not trying to be an a$$ Dave, but as the post right above your "wish" states I think this needs to be a little more specific to keep with the rules of the make a wish thread. Perhaps you have 2 or 3 mild Va blends you've heard of and are interested in that you could request???


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Cheeto said:


> Ahhh it has been awhile since I've had a pipe tobacco wish, but after a couple of run-ins with flakes I'm curious to try some more. Specifically Samuel Gawith flakes as they sound so good. I'd like to make a wish for either
> 
> *SG Squadron Leader*
> or
> ...


I can take care of you on the Squadron Leader. PM me your address and I'll get some out to you.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*EnyafanJT
*McClelland Grand Orientals Drama Reserve
McClelland Grand Orientals Smyrna No. 1

*Cheeto* 
SG 1792 Flake

Let me know if your wish(es) has been granted, you already have them or you no longer intested with them so I can update the list.


----------



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

ultramag said:


> Not trying to be an a$$ Dave, but as the post right above your "wish" states I think this needs to be a little more specific to keep with the rules of the make a wish thread. Perhaps you have 2 or 3 mild Va blends you've heard of and are interested in that you could request???


No problem you aren't an a$$, I was unaware I should have been specific.
Thanks for the heads up.
Dave

From reading in the review, Squadron Leader is a VA. That one I would like to sample.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Since my beloved Escudo is getting so expensive I have been looking at some other VA/Pers and VA's. I would be interested in trying some of the following before I place an order since I have yet to try them, and the reviews intrigue me....

Samuel Gawith St. James Flake
Samuel Gawith Full VA Flake


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Cheeto said:


> SG 1792 Flake


I got this one for you bro.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

There are so many tobaccos to try...........I wish for

*Stokkebye *Luxury Bullseye Flake
*Sam Gawith *1792 flake


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

bigkev77 said:


> There are so many tobaccos to try...........I wish for
> 
> *Stokkebye *Luxury Bullseye Flake


PM me for a sample of this.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*EnyafanJT
*McClelland Grand Orientals Drama Reserve
McClelland Grand Orientals Smyrna No. 1

*MickeyFinn*Squadron Leader

*fireman43*
Samuel Gawith St. James Flake
Samuel Gawith Full VA Flake

*bigkev77*
Sam Gawith 1792 flake

Let me know if your wish(es) has been granted, you already have them or you no longer intested with them so I can update the list.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> Since my beloved Escudo is getting so expensive I have been looking at some other VA/Pers and VA's. I would be interested in trying some of the following before I place an order since I have yet to try them, and the reviews intrigue me....
> 
> Samuel Gawith St. James Flake
> Samuel Gawith Full VA Flake


Shoot me your addy and I'll get these to you.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I would like to make a wish for:

Compton's of Galashiels - Macedonian Mixture
Compton's of Galashiels - Cuban Style - Cigar Blend

I've been thinking of ordering, but would like to try before shelling out all the beans for this.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Shoot me your addy and I'll get these to you.


Thanks Scott! 
PM sent


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Your blends were mailed out this morning.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Your blends were mailed out this morning.


Received them today brother. One of the perks of living so close. LOL Got a bowl of FVF layed out to air for a bit. They both smell awesome! Thanks for the wish Scott!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*EnyafanJT*
McClelland Grand Orientals Drama Reserve
McClelland Grand Orientals Smyrna No. 1

*MickeyFinn*Squadron Leader

*fireman43*
Samuel Gawith St. James Flake
Samuel Gawith Full VA Flake

*bigkev77*
Sam Gawith 1792 flake

*jKorp*
Compton's of Galashiels - Macedonian Mixture
Compton's of Galashiels - Cuban Style - Cigar Blend

Let me know if your wish(es) has been granted, you already have them or you no longer intested with them so I can update the list.[/quote]


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> *bigkev77*
> Sam Gawith 1792 flake


bigkev77...are you still looking for some 1792? PM me your address.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*EnyafanJT*
McClelland Grand Orientals Drama Reserve
McClelland Grand Orientals Smyrna No. 1

*MickeyFinn*
Squadron Leader

*bigkev77*
Sam Gawith 1792 flake

*jKorp*
Compton's of Galashiels - Macedonian Mixture
Compton's of Galashiels - Cuban Style - Cigar Blend

Let me know if your wish(es) has been granted, you already have them or you no longer intested with them so I can update the list.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Tzilt got me on the 1792 flke. My wish has been granted! Take me off the list. 

Thanks tsilt!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> *MickeyFinn *
> Squadron Leader


I can do this one bro. PM me your addy.


----------



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

Wish granted for the SL thanks. Take me off the list.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

MickeyFinn said:


> Wish granted for the SL thanks. Take me off the list.


Going out tomorrow brother.

Would like to try some...

C&D Mississippi Mud
G.L. Pease Blackpoint


----------



## rolyat150 (Dec 18, 2007)

I'd like to try any Frog Morton


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> Would like to try some...
> 
> C&D Mississippi Mud
> G.L. Pease Blackpoint


You can remove my wishes from the list. I got a tin of each today. p


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd like to try some Butternut Burley if anyone has any to spare.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

rolyat150 said:


> I'd like to try any Frog Morton


I got some regular Frog Morton. PM me your address.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

I wish for *McClelland Honeydew*


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Newbie here, but wishing to try a few Altadis brands....p

*Z90 Pralines and Cream*
*101 Black Kathy*
*523 Voodoo Queen*
*J6 Golden Cavendish*


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Figured I'd update the list since it's been awhile; and I hope you don't mind Ronnie since this is your thread. Not even sure if some of these requests are still "alive". If you can grant a wish, just give the poster a pm and see what happens.

Remember, you just have to send a sample, not a full tin, according to the original post.

*Update:*

*EnyafanJT*&#8230;requested 2/08
McClelland Grand Orientals Drama Reserve
McClelland Grand Orientals Smyrna No. 1

*jKorp*...requested 3/08
Compton's of Galashiels - Macedonian Mixture
Compton's of Galashiels - Cuban Style - Cigar Blend

*tzilt*&#8230;requested 4/08
Butternut Burley

*Tuxguy*&#8230;5/08
McClelland Honeydew

*DSturg369*...requested 6/08
Altadis:
Z90 Pralines and Cream
101 Black Kathy
523 Voodoo Queen
J6 Golden Cavendish


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I missed the Butternut Burley request. I actually have something someone wants. tzilt, you have a PM, well you will in a sec.

On Edit: PM sent


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

ultramag said:


> I missed the Butternut Burley request. I actually have something someone wants. tzilt, you have a PM, well you will in a sec.
> 
> On Edit: PM sent


Should probably arrive today tzilt. :tu

DC# 0307 0020 0000 6972 4668


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

ultramag said:


> Should probably arrive today tzilt. :tu
> 
> DC# 0307 0020 0000 6972 4668


Awesome! I will keep my eye out for it. Thanks!!

Edit: Received! Thanks a ton! Looks like there are stowaways as well.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I've heard so much about these two, but I want to try it before I stock up a cellar-load. I wish for:
Solani 633 Va/Per
Reiner Long Golden Flake Va/Per


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

ive been wanting to try both of these but would rather a small amount before a large order is put down:

butternut burley
esoterica penzance


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Update of most recent requests:*

*DSturg369*...requested 6/08
Altadis:
Z90 Pralines and Cream
101 Black Kathy
523 Voodoo Queen
J6 Golden Cavendish

*RJpuffs*...7/10
Solani 633 Va/Per

*rlaliberty*...7/11
butternut burley
esoterica penzance


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

rlaliberty said:


> ive been wanting to try both of these but would rather a small amount before a large order is put down:
> 
> butternut burley
> esoterica penzance


A sample of Penzance will be included in your newbie sampler package.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I bumped this thread up on June 29th. There was only 1 post in May and 1 in June.

We haven't had much action here lately and I thought maybe this "pass" could be changed up to a "Make a Wish/Pay it Forward...where someone lists some sample tobaccos they want to try and someone else grants the wish. That person is then up for the next wish and so on. Similar to the one for cigars ...MAW/PIF. I don't think we have enough participants for both.

We could give it some time to see what the interest is; and I'll check with the OP, Bonggoy and see what he thinks about it.

Really just throwing it out there to see if it sticks. Thoughts???


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I would leave it alone. It's just a slow time for alot of folks it seems right now. We just had a little shake up and things will most likely iron themselves out. Myself, I'm smokin' cigars like their gonna quit making them and not picking up the pipe much at the moment. I'm sure you know this Dave, but we already have a PIF stickied, and it is and always has been even deader than this thread. Just my two-cents, keep the change. :2

As an aside, rlaliberty send me an addy and since Alyks was good enough to catch the Penzance I'll take care of the Butternut Burley and then all your dreams and wishes will have come true.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Blaylock said:


> *Update of most recent requests:*
> *RJpuffs*...7/10
> Solani 633 Va/Per


I just ordered a couple of tins of 633, was salivating at the 4noggins page for too long


----------



## GreatBonsai (Jun 30, 2008)

I've been hearing a bit about Orientals, so I wish for:

McClelland's Smyrna no.1 and Drama reserve. 

Thanks in advance you guys!


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

I wish for:
W.O. Larsen's 2008 Edition:bl
Esoterica Margate:tu

Thanks
Mikep


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Professor Mike said:


> I wish for:
> W.O. Larsen's 2008 Edition:bl
> Esoterica Margate:tu
> 
> ...


What WO Larsen blend are you talking about? I haven't heard of this one before.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

It's W.O. Larsens latest aromatic. So far the only outlet I've found is in the Netherlands,however the cost is [email protected] $79 US for 100gms.:BS
I've not found an outlet here in the US,but I'm still searching
German law is extremely restrictive reguarding exportation of tobacco products so it may be awhile before it gets to the US if ever.

mikep


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Professor Mike said:


> It's W.O. Larsens latest aromatic. So far the only outlet I've found is in the Netherlands,however the cost is [email protected] *$79 US for 100gms*.:BS
> mikep


So are you seriously asking someone to send you some of this?

The intention of this thread is to share tobaccos with others who most likely haven't tried them before.

Sounds a bit unreasonable at those prices.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

It was only a wish. I thought that what this section was for. I did not mean it to be an unreasonable reguest. I do apologize. Please ignore the wish as that was all it was meant to be nothing more. Again I apologize.

Mike


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Blaylock said:


> So are you seriously asking someone to send you some of this?
> 
> The intention of this thread is to share tobaccos with others who most likely haven't tried them before.
> 
> Sounds a bit unreasonable at those prices.


I have seen requests for Original Three Nuns and Raven's Wing that an eyelash wasn't even batted at. What is the difference here? Bufflehead, Momo, '83 Red Ribbon and Balkan Sobranie have also been asked for.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Sawyer said:


> I have seen requests for Original Three Nuns and Raven's Wing that an eyelash wasn't even batted at. What is the difference here? Bufflehead, Momo, '83 Red Ribbon and Balkan Sobranie have also been asked for.


No difference...you can ask for whatever you wish.

My apologies to Mike...wish away!


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I'l like to make a wish: If anyone can spare a bowl or two I'd like to try Samuel Gawith Bracken Flake.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Professor Mike said:


> It's W.O. Larsens latest aromatic. So far the only outlet I've found is in the Netherlands,however the cost is [email protected] $79 US for 100gms.:BS
> I've not found an outlet here in the US,but I'm still searching
> German law is extremely restrictive reguarding exportation of tobacco products so it may be awhile before it gets to the US if ever.
> 
> mikep


Oh, I haven't seen it either. I think that Larsen makes a lot of blends that are not available here in the US. It's not even listed on the Villager/Stokkebye webpage here in the US.


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

I just tried some Old joe crantz from C&D I would love to try some briar fox


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Oh, I haven't seen it either. I think that Larsen makes a lot of blends that are not available here in the US. It's not even listed on the Villager/Stokkebye webpage here in the US.


 I believe your right and thats too bad. I heard its one of Larsen's best offering as aromatics go. I found a B&M in the Netherland that will ship to the US,however as I stated before the cost is prohibitive.:bn

Mike


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Trying to keep this organized until the OP takes it back over. If you no longer wish for a tobacco to try, let me know and I'll take it off the list.

*Update:*

*EnyafanJT*&#8230;requested 2/08
McClelland Grand Orientals Drama Reserve
McClelland Grand Orientals Smyrna No. 1

*jKorp*...requested 3/08
Compton's of Galashiels - Macedonian Mixture
Compton's of Galashiels - Cuban Style - Cigar Blend

*Tuxguy*&#8230;requested 5/08
McClelland Honeydew

*DSturg369*...requested 6/08
Altadis:
Z90 Pralines and Cream
101 Black Kathy
523 Voodoo Queen
J6 Golden Cavendish

*rlaliberty*&#8230;requested 7/11
butternut burley

*GreatBonsai*&#8230;requested 7/22
McClelland's Smyrna no.1 
Drama reserve

*Professor Mike*&#8230;requested 7/23
W.O. Larsen's 2008 Edition
Esoterica Margate

*Alyks*&#8230;requested 8/04
Esoterica Margate

*bige610*...requested 8/04
Briar Fox

I think that's everybody. If I missed someone's wish, let me know.


----------



## FrequenC (Jun 30, 2008)

If anybody has any to spare, I'd love to try some:
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Coconut Twist
G. L. Pease Barbary Coast
Mac Baren Plum Cake 100


Cheers!

-Alex


----------



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

I would love to try some Boswell Christmas Cookie, if someone can part with a bowl or two.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

I've heard a lot of good things about Samuel Gawith's Best Brown Flake and would love to give it a try before placing an order. If anyone has any to spare I would certainly appreciate it.


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

If rlaliberty is still looking for the butternut burley, I can hook him up. Let me know.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

bump...

*Update:*

*EnyafanJT*&#8230;requested 2/08
McClelland Grand Orientals Drama Reserve
McClelland Grand Orientals Smyrna No. 1

*jKorp*...requested 3/08
Compton's of Galashiels - Macedonian Mixture
Compton's of Galashiels - Cuban Style - Cigar Blend

*Tuxguy*&#8230;requested 5/08
McClelland Honeydew

*DSturg369*...requested 6/08
Altadis:
Z90 Pralines and Cream
101 Black Kathy
523 Voodoo Queen
J6 Golden Cavendish

*rlaliberty*&#8230;requested 7/11
butternut burley

*GreatBonsai*&#8230;requested 7/22
McClelland's Smyrna no.1 
Drama reserve

*Professor Mike*&#8230;requested 7/23
W.O. Larsen's 2008 Edition
Esoterica Margate

*Alyks*&#8230;requested 8/04
Esoterica Margate

*bige610*...requested 8/04
Briar Fox

*FrequenC...requested 8/30*
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Coconut Twist
G. L. Pease Barbary Coast
Mac Baren Plum Cake 100

*MikeyFinn*...requested 8/31
Boswell Christmas Cookie

*Senator*...requested 8/31
Samuel Gawith's Best Brown Flake

*Still think this thread should be replaced by a Make a Wish/Pay It Forward*...where someone lists some sample tobaccos they want to try and someone else grants the wish. That person is then up for the next wish and so on. Similar to the one for cigars ...MAW/PIF. Just my :2


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

OK...you can take me off the list for Best Brown Flake. I purchased some and I'm loving it!!!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I've a simple and humble wish:

I'd love to try any of the Frog Mortons. A few bowls would be tops. It sounds like they'd go well with my new cob.


----------



## Nirvana5253 (May 22, 2005)

so i'm still relatively new to the boards (been a member for awhile but off and on again) and I have gotten back into my pipes. I would love if anyone could share one of the boswell blends? Im eying either the Boswell's Best or the Berry Cobbler, although I'd be content with any of the aromatic blends they offer. Thanks everyone! 

Cheers!


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> I've a simple and humble wish:
> 
> I'd love to try any of the Frog Mortons. A few bowls would be tops.


:tpd:

I'd also really like to get my hand on a bowl or 2 of Autumn Evening, Full Virginian Flake, or Rum Flake (pretty much any flake w/ a good rum flavor).


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

Doesn't look like there has been much activity here over the last month..

However, if Professor Mike & Alyks are still interested in trying some Margate I could help them both out. 

Also if Vrbas hasn't gotten around to Full Virginia Flake yet, I could help him as well!!

If you guys are still interested let me know and send me your addresses!


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Big D KC said:


> Doesn't look like there has been much activity here over the last month..
> 
> However, if Professor Mike & Alyks are still interested in trying some Margate I could help them both out.
> 
> ...


Big D:
Purchased a tin of Margate last week. I love it. It a great change of pace from my aro's. Thanks so much for the offer.

Professor Mikep


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

No problem! It's pretty good, I like Penzance better myself. And have since also discovered Squadron Leader. Margate was the first pipe tobacco I ever tried!


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, Big D. I was actually looking for some bracken flake, but I can be taken off the list also.


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

Man I'm knocking them out! 

Cool deal Alyks, I just got access to this part of the forum and was making my way through the threads. 

Looks like I'll be taking care of Vrbas w/ the FVF. He's contacted me via PM! Thats 3 down just this morning!!
:ss


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Big D KC said:


> Man I'm knocking them out!
> 
> Cool deal Alyks, I just got access to this part of the forum and was making my way through the threads.
> 
> ...


gah damn!


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Big D KC said:


> Looks like I'll be taking care of Vrbas w/ the FVF. He's contacted me via PM! Thats 3 down just this morning!!
> :ss


:cf

I'm trying to take care of MickeyFinn w/ some Christmas Cookie but according to his profile he doesn't seem to be very active of late :/


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Big D KC said:


> No problem! It's pretty good, I like Penzance better myself. And have since also discovered Squadron Leader. Margate was the first pipe tobacco I ever tried!


Big D:
Also purchased a tin of Penzance at the same time as the Margate,however I haven't opened it yet. I guess I'll do that today.

Mike


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

Vrbas is officially off the list! p

Incoming:
0307 1790 0000 2760 9883


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

OK...I took anyone off the list who posted wishes more that 3 months ago. If you *are* on the list below, and don't want want the tobacco anymore, let me know. If I missed someone, post your wish again.

*Update:*

*bige610...requested 8/04*
Briar Fox

*FrequenC...requested 8/30*
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Coconut Twist
G. L. Pease Barbary Coast
Mac Baren Plum Cake 100

*MikeyFinn...requested 8/31*
Boswell Christmas Cookie

*drastic_quench...9/22*
Frog Morton

*Nirvana5253...9/30*
Boswell's Best
Boswell's Berry Cobbler
or any Boswell aromatic

*Vrbas...9/30*
Frog Morton
Autumn Evening
Rum Flake

p


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Basic Rules*

-Post your wishes for tobaccos.
-Post when you can grant a wish and send a pm.
-Post when you send.
-Post when you receive.

~Send a sample of the tobaccos that are wish for...enough for a few good bowls.
~PM me if you no longer want the tobacco(s) on your list.
~PM me when your wish has been granted. 
~Give Trader Feedback when done.

I'll update the list periodically.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hell, I give 'er a go again.

I'd like to try.....

- ANYTHING of Boswell's (especially the Burley blends)
- SG's Firedance Flake 
- ANY Plug or Twist (never tried either)
- Solani Aged Burley Flake 
- Wessex Burley Slice 
- Middleton's Sugar Barrel and Walnut (wanting to try before buying a whole tub)

p


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I've "unstick" this thread...have had one wish and one granted wish in the last month. I'll bump it up from time to time. If it picks up, I'll "stickie" it back up.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm hooking up DSturg w/ some Xmas Cookie, but there's still plenty he's wishing for. Wish I could help out more bro! Maybe i'll throw in some Middleton Walnut for you  Good luck to ya.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Many thanks Bro!!! I'm still developing a cellar and daily smoking supply but it's slowly growing!! :tu

I have yet to see anyone's wishes that I can help out, but I'm always watching. p


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

DSturg369 said:


> Many thanks Bro!!! I'm still developing a cellar and daily smoking supply but it's slowly growing!! :tu
> 
> I have yet to see anyone's wishes that I can help out, but I'm always watching. p


I think you'll like the Walnut. I know I don't like latakia all that much but this blend makes me believe there is a middle ground where i can enjoy a good blend w/ a little latakia in it (this and Perfection).


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Package arrived today. Man, that is some sweet smelling stuff!!! Thank you very much!!! :tu


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

hi all i would very much like to try

anniversary kake pipes and cigars
exhausted rooster c&d
hal o the wynd rattery
macedonian mix comptons of galashiels
759 balkan sobranie
dark plug g&h

i would like to try these out *happy smoking*


----------

